# InferAlanis dead female and male in bad shape...Why??



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have had this pair (at least I thought it was a pair) together for about 4 months and they've been doing well although not as fat as i'd like. They were in an 18x18x18 exo terra. They were both fine yesterday when i checked them, but i just was looking at them a little while ago and noticed the female not moving and upon closer inspection i noticed she was dead. The male also looks pretty bad and although he's still moving, he looks real weak. I took him out and put him in a Q container w/ dusted flies and a coco hut. I always dust the ff's and can't imagine what's wrong. I've been keeping the darts for a little over a year and have only lost one other frog...now i'm a little confused and upset. I have another female i was going to switch with the female that died to see if she would breed with the male. Now I don't know what to do.

Thanks ahead of time for the help...

Andy


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

how were the temps and humidity of the tank? is it maybe near a window that could have caused some kind of a temp spike? how old are your suppliments? have you used any kind of chemicals near the tank?


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

temps are fine (mid 70's) and the tank is on a rack w/ several other dart tanks and there's no window or draft near them...supplements are fine and i haven't used any chemicals near them. wondering if they weren't a pair, but maybe 2 females and they ended up fighting... but i NEVER saw any fighting at all...damn...

Andy



heaventreeofstars said:


> how were the temps and humidity of the tank? is it maybe near a window that could have caused some kind of a temp spike? how old are your suppliments? have you used any kind of chemicals near the tank?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Sometimes you don't actually "see" fighting but they will stress each other out and possibly die.


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

That's the only thing i can think of, but they were fine for so long...but they didn't breed...they were each at least 1 1/2 yrs old...


boogsawaste said:


> Sometimes you don't actually "see" fighting but they will stress each other out and possibly die.


----------



## heaventreeofstars (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah tinc females are nasty to each other a lot of times unless they were raised together. Even then though they can still be nasty. Good luck with the one in QT though, hopefully a full recovery is in store.

One other thought that I had was if fecals had been done recently on them.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

How is the male now? I can't offer suggestions but I thought I'd give your post a bump. I know you are a good keeper 

Sally


----------



## asch803 (Nov 10, 2007)

sadly, both died...thanks to everyone for their input. thankfully all the rest of my frogs are happy and healthy. also, i do have 3 sub-adult infers and a female adult which hopefull i will be able to pair off in the next few months. Now i need to basically rip that tank apart that they were in.

Thanks again,

Andy


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. I'm guessing you never found out what was wrong?


----------

